# What pine needles are the best for nesting?



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi I was wondering if white or red pine needles are good for nesting for pigeons. The needles are at least 4-6 inches long.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is white pine that has the long needles.?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

They are almost the same to me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> They are almost the same to me.


yes they are.. so why did you ask...lol..


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just wondering if they are good for nesting thats all. I have never tried pine needles for nesting material.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes...they are very good to use. I use either White Pine needles or hay. I first layer the bottom of the nest with pine shavings...then top it with the pine needles or coarse hay. Squabs need something coarse to grasp onto with their feet to keep their legs from spreading out...and getting splayed legs 

Dawn


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good because we have at least 50 white pine trees and all the pine needles are cluttering the lawn. Now I know what we could use them for.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Good because we have at least 50 white pine trees and all the pine needles are cluttering the lawn. Now I know what we could use them for.


sounds like a win win.. the birds do like them.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

yah it is.  I was in search of some nesting material, but I found it in my own backyard.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A lot of birds don't want to bother with the shorter 4 inch needles. They like the longer and heavier ones that are about 8 or 9 inches or so long. I let my birds build their own nest, as they enjoy it, and that's an important part of their nesting routine, but they won't use the shorter, lighter ones like that.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> A lot of birds don't want to bother with the shorter 4 inch needles. They like the longer and heavier ones that are about 8 or 9 inches or so long. I let my birds build their own nest, as they enjoy it, and that's an important part of their nesting routine, but they won't use the shorter, lighter ones like that.


My birds like the shorter ones...the longer ones...and the in between ones...don't matter to them as long as they have their nesting material! 

I let my birds build their own nest too...but I take the precaution of making sure the bottom of the bowl or box is covered first with pine shavings and enough nesting material to avoid splayed legs...then I let them be happy and enjoy building and adding to their nest with the pine needles or hay that I provide for them.

Dawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe your doves like them because the doves are smaller? I don't know. My pigeons won't even look at them.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Maybe your doves like them because the doves are smaller? I don't know. *My pigeons won't even look at them*.


Lol they must be quite disgusted.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Maybe your doves like them because the doves are smaller? I don't know. My pigeons won't even look at them.


I used to have Fantails and Pheasant Pigeons...they both liked the White Pine needles. Maybe I have/had weird birds??? . I dunno either...

Dawn


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have three long leaf pines in my yard that drop a ton of needles. My rignecks love them for building nests. I just put an old corner litterbox (that our ferrets refused to use) in the corner with the needles. Then they go to town happily flying back & forth gathering one needle at a time.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Birds love them, they work great for nesting material


----------

